# Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?



## Nordlicht (2. September 2007)

Mal angenommen ihr fahrt in den Urlaub und wollt mal angeln würdet ihr eher einen Angelkutter/Leihboot oder ein Privatboot mit einheimischen nutzen ?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Boot im Anhang zu kaufen und will mal meine Chancen ausloten ob ich mir mit einigen Mitanglern mein Hafengeld wieder rausholen kann.
Das Boot ist 8 x 2,50m, hat 136 PS Diesel und macht ca. 15 Meilen in der Stunde. es hat Klo, Herd, Kühlschrank usw. 
Liegeplatz währe Fehmarn und der Preis müsste so bei 30-35 Euronen pro Nase liegen.
Gebt mir doch bitte mal ein Feedback.


----------



## plötzi (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht 
Also ich und meine Kollegen haben auch 2 nette Leute mit Booten in Holland kennen gelernt und nutzen diesen Kontakt um dort zu fischen !!
Wir zahlen lieber ein paar Euronen mehr und haben jede Menge Spass und keine Chaoten an Board !!  Und ein Einheimischer kennt sich wohl auch besser aus in "seiner " See!!!
Gruß Plötzi


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Goldgrube entdeckt!!! Die meißten Kutter machen doch nur noch Dampferfahrten. Mich kriegst Du auf keinen Kutter mehr rauf ( ausser 2 in Wismar, wo sich die Skipper noch richtig Mühe geben Fisch zu finden und auch den Sonntagsanglern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen). War letztens mit nem' kleinen Boot in der Gegend von Warnemünde und wir haben zu Zweit in nur 6 Stunden fast nen' Zentner Dorsche gefangen. Mit Deinem Wissen um die Fanggründe vor Fehmarn (  Fehmarnsund, Staberhuk, Fahrrinne Putgarden usw.) kannst Du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.Manchmal wirst Du vielleicht auch mal n' paar Klug*******r an Bord kriegen aber " Shit happens " Deine Hafenknete bekommst Du allemale wieder rein. Ich melde mich als Erster an.

     Hab Vertrauen! Allet wird jut !!!             :vik:

MfG     schlotterschätt


----------



## MefoProf (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ich für meinen Teil, würde - bei annähernd gleichem Preis - wohl ein Angebot wie deines bevorzugen.

Schönes Boot. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass bei "deinem" Boot nicht gerade viel Platz zum angeln ist. Wieviele Leute wolltest du da denn mitnehmen? |kopfkrat

Hab auch keine Ahnung, wie das steuerlich und versicherungstechnisch aussieht.


----------



## Christoph L. (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Also ich nutze auch selber im Urlaub auf Rügen nur ein privates Boot.
Es ist einfach um einiges praktischer , da man den Vorteil hat relativ spontan zu entscheiden wo man fischt und um einiges schneller den Schwarm finden/folgen kann.
Natürlich gehlrt dazu ein wenig Erfahrung in dem Zielgewässer, aber die kommt ja auch ncith von alleine..
Also ganz klar privates Boot und auf geht's


----------



## raubangler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Wieviele Angler passen denn hinten in die Pflicht rein?
Nach vorne ist der Durchgang ja ein wenig versperrt.

Falls Du wirklich versuchst, dieses Sportboot gewerblich zu nutzen, wünsche ich Dir viel Glück in unserem reglementierten Land.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hört sich (bis jetzt) ja schon mal alles gut an #6

@ MefoProf
Du hast recht, es hat hinten etwas wenig Platz und ich werde ausser mir wohl nicht mehr als zwei bis drei Leute lassen können.
Es soll aber diese Boot sein da ich es für einen super Preis haben kann.
Ich will ja auch keine Massen befördern sondern immer nur mal einen hier und mal eine da...um halt die Unkosten zu decken.

@ Raubangler
also zugelassen ist das Boot für 11 Personen.
Vorn können 6, am steuerstand 2 und hinten 3 sitzen...theoretisch.
Aber wie bereits oben erwähnt mit mir 4 Mann ist die Grenze und ich würde dann selber auch nicht die Peitsche ins Wasser halten um mehr Platz zu haben.


----------



## Dummfisch (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo,
selbst wenn das Boot für 11 Pers. zugelassen ist. Selbst für drei Leute würde es hinten zum Angeln zu eng sein. Für mich wäre das ncihts.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Nordlicht (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Dummfisch
Dann nimmst du dir deine Angel, ne Kiste und gehst zum Bug...kostet die Hälfte |clown:


----------



## gerdi49 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Also ich fahre immer mit mir zusammen und zwei anderen Anglern raus zum Angeln,so das wir drei Angler sind und der Sprit wieder raus kommt,Pro angler (20,00 €) und mein Schwiegersohn fährt das Boot.

Gerd


----------



## vazzquezz (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



gerdi49 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre immer mit mir zusammen und zwei anderen Anglern raus zum Angeln,...



Ich fahre grundsätzlich OHNE MICH und nur mit einem Angler raus, so daß der dann nicht Mit-, sondern Selbstfahrende auch genug Platz hat ... |splat2:|clown:

V.

@Nordlicht: Nur von diesem Bild aus beurteilt, macht das Schiff für diesen Zweck einen nicht wirklich geeigneten Eindruck ...
Ansonsten finde ich die Idee interessant! #6


----------



## HD4ever (2. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Nordlicht: Nur von diesem Bild aus beurteilt, macht das Schiff für diesen Zweck einen nicht wirklich geeigneten Eindruck ...
> Ansonsten finde ich die Idee interessant! #6



genau der Meinung bin ich auch ....
das ist ein Touren- oder Wochenendboot ... aber nicht unbedingt eines welches so richtig zum Angeln gebaut wurde ... |kopfkrat
ich persönlich mag nicht mehr so richtig mitn Kutter raus fahren wo ich mein eigenes kleines habe ....


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Diese Art Boot ist bestimmt zum Fischen mit 1-2 Kumpels geeignet, von denen man dann auch einen Teil der Betriebskosten erstattet bekommt, aber um das ganze "kommerziell" zu machen finde ich den Platz den das Boot im Außenbereich hat zu wenig.

Ist aber nichts desto trotz ein schickes Boot und ich werde mir in ein paar Jahren wohl etwas ähnliches zulegen....für den ein oder anderen Wochenendtourn mit meiner Frau und zum Angeln mit nen paar Kumpels.

Wie teuer ist den der Liegeplatz usw.???

Gruß Flo


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht,

ich finde das Boot macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck und finde Deine Idee super. Obwohl ich ja mein eigenes kleines Boot habe, melde ich mich hiermit gerne schon mal zur Jungfernfahrt an. Preise sind ok, wenn ich mit mir alleine rausfahre, kostet es uns ungefähr das gleiche .

Mit meinem offenen Boot sind max. 2-3 Bft optimal. Ich habe kein Klo und werde bei Regen nass. Insofern fahre ich doch liebend gerne mit Deinem Boot mit und habe gleichzeitig einen erfahrenen Fehmarn-Guide. Schick mir doch bitte eine PN, wann die Jungfernfahrt stattfinden soll.

Wie kommen eigentlich die meisten darauf, dass Du von einer gewerblichen Nutzung sprichtst. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Mitfahrer sich rein privat an den Kosten beteiligen, wie es unter Freunden auch üblich ist.


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Na ich habe es so verstanden das er überlegt sein Hafengeld durch "irgendwelche" mitangler wieder rein zu bekommen.....
Und da ist es event. so das die leute von einém Kutter ausgehen, für die Angelei im freundeskreis ist es optimal und an den Kosten werden sich selbstredent alle beteiligen.

Gruß Flo

Ist das im Anhang z.B Ostsee geeignet?!?!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



floh72 schrieb:


> Na ich habe es so verstanden das er überlegt sein Hafengeld durch "irgendwelche" mitangler wieder rein zu bekommen.....
> Und da ist es event. so das die leute von einém Kutter ausgehen, für die Angelei im freundeskreis ist es optimal und an den Kosten werden sich selbstredent alle beteiligen.
> 
> Gruß Flo


 
Was heißt hier "irgendwelche" Mitangler? Hier im AB sind wir doch alle Freunde :m


----------



## raubangler (3. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> ...
> Wie kommen eigentlich die meisten darauf, dass Du von einer gewerblichen Nutzung sprichtst. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Mitfahrer sich rein privat an den Kosten beteiligen, wie es unter Freunden auch üblich ist.



Spätestens nach dem ersten Unfall an Bord hört vermutlich die Freundschaft auf.
Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen, bzw. nur 'richtige' Freunde mitnehmen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

also der Ansatz ansich ist doch nicht schlecht ....
warum nicht mal jemanden mitnehmen gegen Kostenbeteiligung in welcher Höhe und wofür auch imemr ist ja sicher die andere Frage :m
sieht aber halt so aus als ob es schon mit 2 leuten doch etwas eng werden könnte da hinten 
ist halt auch alles ne Frage des Preises .... 
*sowas *hier wäre da schon besser geeignet in der Art finde ich ... aber ne Dieselschnecke hat natürlich wirtschaftliche Vorteile ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ihr fahrt in den Urlaub und wollt mal angeln würdet ihr eher einen Angelkutter/Leihboot oder ein Privatboot mit einheimischen nutzen ?
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Boot im Anhang zu kaufen und will mal meine Chancen ausloten ob ich mir mit einigen Mitanglern mein Hafengeld wieder rausholen kann.
> Das Boot ist 8 x 2,50m, hat 136 PS Diesel und macht ca. 15 Meilen in der Stunde. es hat Klo, Herd, Kühlschrank usw.
> Liegeplatz währe Fehmarn und der Preis müsste so bei 30-35 Euronen pro Nase liegen.
> Gebt mir doch bitte mal ein Feedback.



Also, da würd ich mich auch gern mit zwei Personen anmelden!!!#6:m
Super Idee, die du da hast.

Das geht bestimmt richtig gut! Vor allem, da du dich ja im Seegebiet rund um Fehmarn garantiert bestens auskennst...:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

mache das so schon ein par jahre.wir teilen uns den sprit für boot und auto und so hat jeder seinen fisch und spaß.cu


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Spätestens nach dem ersten Unfall an Bord hört vermutlich die Freundschaft auf.
> Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen, bzw. nur 'richtige' Freunde mitnehmen.


 
Nun denn: Nur für Mitfahrer, die Ihre Haftpflicht- und Unfallversicherungspolice bei Fahrtantritt vorzeigen und eine Unterlassungserklärung (in 3-facher Ausfertigung) unterzeichnen |rolleyes

Nein, jetzt mal im erst. Sicherlich hast Du Recht, dass bei Geld die Freundschaft aufhört. Aber es gibt selbst bei besten Freunden keine Garantie, dass die Dich nach einem Unfall nicht verklagen oder Schadenersatz fordern.

Wenn es da nach geht, darfst Du auch niemanden in Deinem Auto mitnehmen oder gar in Deine Wohnung lassen ... Er könnte sich da ja verletzen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@Jörg, nä das Boot bei Ebääh würde ich nicht empfehlen. Der Teppich wird bestimmt versaut.|muahah:|muahah:

Ansonsten sind die unterschiedlichen Meinungen bestimmt berechtigt. Aber ich finde das Nordlich bestimmt die eine oder andere Anfrage schon hatte, weil er die Gegend ja wie seine Westentasche kennt. Das mit den Unfällen ist sicherlich richtig, aber hier im Forum sind bestimmt einige die schon lange "zur See" fahren, und da würde ich mal fragen wie das mit den Unfällen ist. 

Ich finde Die Idee auf jeden Fall klasse und ich bin gespannt  wie das ausgeht. Und  Andy wenn Du einen Flanken schutz brauchst, ich bin ab dem 19. Oktober für eine Woche wieder in Grobo.:vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

ich finde die idee klasse. auf einem privatboot fängt man 100% mehr als auf ein em kutter, und wenn leute von weit her an die ostsee kommen, wollen die auch nicht mit 2 dorschen wieder nach hause fahren. außerdem ist das mal eine möglichkeit die anderen bordies besser kennen zu lernen und wie gesgat, spritgeld etc wieder einzuholen. warum nicht?


----------



## dorschjäger007 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Aus reinen Versicherungsgründen würde ich keinen gewerblichen Aufwand mit meinem Boot wagen. 
Wir (meine Frau und ich) leisten uns das Boot als Hobby und wenn jemand mit genommen wird, dann einfach so.

Und da ich auch mal einen Schneidertag haben könnte, brauche ich dann keine Rechenschaft ablegen....ansonsten kenne ich einige, welche gerne mal mitfahren würden, denn: Fangergebnis April bis heute: ca. 60 kg reines Dorschfilet gesamt und die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "irgendwelche" Mitangler? Hier im AB sind wir doch alle Freunde :m


 

Na, mit "irgendwelche" meinte ich doch "nicht" AB member....also z.B Urlauber usw......ohohoh


----------



## Nordlicht (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

also erstmal nochmal DANKE für die rege beteiligung #6

ich will das boot NICHT gewerblich nutzen sondern nur immer mal 2 leutchen mit rausnehmen wenn`s zeitlich passt.
da ich schichtdienst habe sind mir ja auch andere zeiten möglich d.h. man ist flexubel und kann auch nachmittags bis abends mit dem boot oder nur mal  2bis 3 std raus.


@ HD
das boot ist sicher praktischer aber wie gesagt das boot auf dem bild kann ich zu einem spottpreis bekommen dases jemandem aus der verwandschaft gehört der es aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht mehr bewegen kann.

@ Schnappi
ich lass es dich wissen wann/falls es ins wasser kommt (siehe unten@all)

@ Junkie
danke für das angebot, aber wenn erst im nächsten jahr.

*@ all*
das grosse problem ist das das boot in hamburg auf böcken steht und ich nirgends einen ordentlichen trailer finde um es von dort abzuholen.
hat jemand einen oder kennt jemand einen der einen hat und für einen tag für ein par euronen im oktober ausleihen würde ?
ich hab nicht die absicht mit einem boot das ich noch nicht richtig kenne durch die elbe und dann durch den kanal zu fahren #d
Fehmarn ist voll mit trailern aber alle halt nur für den hafengebrauch #q


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ HD
> das boot ist sicher praktischer aber wie gesagt das boot auf dem bild kann ich zu einem spottpreis bekommen dases jemandem aus der verwandschaft gehört der es aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht mehr bewegen kann.



na dann :m
hab mir sowas ja schon gedacht ....
wie gesagt - bei dem Preis nimmt man dann schon so einige Nachteile ( fürs Angel zumindest ) in Kauf ....
dafür kannst damit dann aber auch schöne Touren machen und sogar schön übernachten ....
kannst mir PN ja mal den Spottpreis schicken - würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hi,
Auch wenn Du es nicht komerziell nutzen willst,irgendwie hört sich das für einen Ornungshüter bestimmt komisch an und wenn die erstmal einen Verdacht haben dann wird gebohrt ob auch alle Auflagen erfüllt sind.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher wenn Du das alles vernünftig anmeldest ob dann der einfache SBF-See noch ausreicht oder ob Du dann nicht schon den Küstenschifferschein und Funkzeugnis brauchst Seenotrettungsmittel mal vorausgesetzt.Würde ich mich vielleicht vorher noch mal richtig schlau machen.
Auch wenn Du es nur mal ab und zu mit zwei,drei Leuten(angebliche Freunden)nutzen willst Du weißt es ja bestimmt auch, es gibt immer irgendwelche Neider und böse Menschen die einem das Schwarze unterm Fingernagel nicht gönnen.
Ansonsten finde ich die Idee auch gut und den Preis auch,#6trotzdem Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste oder wie heißt das so schön.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin Andi,
ich würds machen an deiner Stelle. Ist doch nichts einzuwenden gegen das Vorhaben und mal Leute mitnehmen die die Kosten tragen ist doch nur normal. Wenn ich bei anderen auf dem Boot mitfahre bezahle ich ja auch meinen Anteil und wer bei mir mitfährt ebenso.
Mit nem Trailer könnte ich dir möglicherweise helfen oder eher ein Kumpel, ich könnte zumindest mal fragen ist nur die blöde Entfernung SN-HH-Burg-SN


----------



## Nordlicht (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Freelander
es soll ja nicht so sein das die leute bei mir am boot schlange stehen oder über die insel rennen und nach mir fragen sondern ich will halt nur hin und wieder mal jemanden mitnehmen.
ich habe es in den letzten 2 jahren im schnitt auf ca 20 angelfahrten im jahr gebracht und wenn ich nur bei 11 fahrten 2 leute mitbekomme habe ich mein hafengeld raus...mehr will ich doch nicht.

@ Jörg 
wenn du denjenigen triffst frag doch einfach mal, mit einer spedition würde die überführung 650,- #t kosten...das will ich gerne umgehen.

im anhang ist ein bild von einem anderen  offenen boot gleicher baureihe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Jut ich frag mal, wie schwer ist das Boot? Was muß der Trailer können?


----------



## Christian0815 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Nordlicht, ich finde die Idee super!!
Bin die letzten Jahre immer im Sommer auf Fehrmarn gewesen.
Mich schreken die Preise ab auf Miramar (Taro Boote) 25€ die Stunde.
Ich würde das gerne mal machen mit einen Boot raus und auch einen zu haben der das Gewässer kennt!!

Grüße Christian


----------



## Nordlicht (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Jörg
Das Boot ist 8m x 2,50m und wiegt 2to.
der trailer sollte für die strasse zugelassen sein da ich ja von hamburg über die A1 nach fehmarn muss.
um ein passendes zugfahrzeug werde ich mir dann bei sxt oder so mieten da ich den trailer mit meinem peugot nicht ziehen darf.
kannst ja mal fragen...kost ja nix |supergri

@ Christian
kleiner tip, am sÜdstrand sind neumann und sanner wesentlich billiger !


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo,
deine Idee ist grundsätzlich gut. Es ist ja auch nicht schlecht, anderen Anglern diese Möglichkeiten zu bieten. Ich nehme auch gern andere gegen Kostenbeteiligung mit - allerdings geh ich fast nur Schleppangeln.
Allerdings, auch wenns schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: Das Boot ist für diesen Zweck absolut ungeeignet. Es ist eigentlich nicht mal besonders fürs Meer geeignet. Günstig ist immer so ein Ding und man kann sich leicht vergucken. Für Binnenseen oder Flüsse -o.K. - aber fürs Meer ist das Boot nicht gebaut


----------



## floh72 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Schau mal hier wegen Trailer:

http://www.yachtsystem.de/service-trailer.htm#Trailervermietung


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Dolfin
Kannst du mir mal erläutern warum das Boot nicht für die Ostsee taugen soll ?
Es ist zwar ein älteres Modell aber immerhin ein Norwegischer Werftbau der bisher auch in der Nord und Ostsee gut gefahren ist |kopfkrat

@ floh72
Danke für den Hinweis.
Die hatte ich schon gegooooglet und die Antwort waren 650,- für den Transport von hamburg nach Fehmarn |uhoh:


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht,
ich will dir gern meine Gedanken dazu schreiben. Du solltest aber auch bereit sein, diese offen entgegenzunehmen, sonst bringt doch die ganze fragerei nichts. Also die Aussage "norwegischer Werftbau" bringt genausowenig, wie "schwedisches Rauhwasserboot". Es ist keine Aussage über die tauglichkeit in rauher See. Ich will überhaupt nicht in Zweifel ziehen, dass dieses Boot schon bei schönem Wetter auf der Nord- und Ostsee war - und nicht gesunken ist ( das meine ich nicht als Scherz!).
Trotzdem ist das Verhältnis Länge zu Breite wohl mehr kennzeichnend für ein andere Zielgruppe. Das das dann in Norwegen gebaut wurde, hat wohl mehr Exportgründe. Ich bin Mitglied in einem "Binnen-yachtclub" an einem Fluß. Hier werden viele dieser Boote gefahren und es kommt hin und wieder dazu, dass diese Boote auch für Urlaubstouren zur Nord- und Ostsee benutzt werden. Die Erfahrungen dieser Clubmitglieder sagen einfach aus, das es sicher bessere Boote fürs Meer gibt.
Du mußt jetzt wissen, was Du willst: Willst Du Dir ein Boot kaufen - oder willst Du unbedingt dieses Boot kaufen? Das genau ist die Frage. Wenn Du bei Punkt 2 bist, geht es doch garnicht mehr um Argumente. Du hast Dich entschieden, weil Du es für ein unwiederbringliches Schnäppchen hältst. Dann geh noch mal in Dich - und kauf das Boot, wenns denn unbedingt sein soll. Du wirst dann über die Probleme hinwegsehen - eine Zeit.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ist OK und ich nehme das mal so hin wie du es geschrieben hast.
Ich denke wenn es was werden sollte wird es für die Insel und höchstens 4-5bft reichen...ich will ja keine Weltreise machen.


----------



## JerkerHH (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hi... 

ich würde sofort dabei sein.... 

Bitte melde Dich, sobald Du das anbietest... 

Was besseres kann einem nicht passieren!!!!:vik::vik:

Bis denne... #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## guifri (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

hi nordlicht,

mein boot (liegeplatz grobro) ist -denke ich- von vergleichbarer bauart.

nur nicht so groß

ich komme ganz gut durch die wellen mit 90 ps!  hinten dran...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=29323&d=1120114259

obwohl ich ja schwer mit so was liebäugel :l

http://www.fishsealevel.com/images/205BF2.JPG


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Jerk
Geht los 

@ guifri
Ich tendiere eher zum erstem Bild, ist gemütlicher mit Dach #6


----------



## guifri (6. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

jp, aber mit dach fahre ich eh nie. kannst kaum durch die scheibe gucken und bei 1,95 m ist das eh zu unbequem.

so eine centerconsole gibt es ja mit tanktop. das schützt dann aber eher vor der sonne. wenn´s regnet dann regnet´s. dann fahre ich eh meist nicht so lange raus (bei dauerregen)...

und meine frau fände das auch besser. die würde sich dann lang im bug drapieren 

meine frau hat letztes jahr ein neues auto bekommen. war eigentlich das geld für´s neue boot#c. aber mein jetziges ist hat schon pflegebdedüfftig und da ich nicht die zeit habe, alles schier zu halten muss (evtl. next year) was neues her:g


----------



## woody (7. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht,

es sind schon viele Meldungen abgegeben worden bzgl. seetauglichkeit Deines Bootes.....

Nun - von der Rumpfform her (Knickspannt, Gleiter, kein ausgeprägter Kiel) - muss ich einigen Vorschreibern recht geben - so richtig "schwerwettertauglich" ist das nicht.....

Unterschätze nicht die Ostsee -> bei 5bft aus der falschen Richtung kann es schon ganz schön zur Sache gehen....
Da das Teil wahrscheinlich kein selbstlenzendes Deck hat solltes Du mind. 2 gute Lenzpumpen haben.....
Auch wird Dein Boot recht ordentlich driften, da es nicht sonderlich tief im Wasser hängt und somit nur wenig Wasserwiderstand aufbaut...

Die Frage nach dem richtigen Boot muss natürlich jeder selbst für sich klären. Bei mir war es mehr der Wunsch nach wenig Verbrauch, hohe Stabilität (d.h. Aufrichtmoment), gute Drifteigenschaft, gutmütiges Verhalten auch bei etwas schwerer See etc. - dafür ist slippen bei knapp 1m Tiefgang abhängig von Tide und/oder guter Slipanlage...(RANA22 Sjark, Langkieler, 6,60x2,50, 2,5 Tonnen). 

Die Idee bzgl. Hafengeld durch Mitfahrer verdienen hatte ich auch mal. Ist aber nichts draus geworden, da ich a) gerne meine Fahrgebiete wechsel und b) nicht genügend Leute gefunden hatte...

Jetzt nehme ich hin und wieder Leute mit - gegen eine freiwillige Spende und gut is....

Ich würde Dir ja meinen Trailer borgen - aber ich bin ziemlich weit weg (Aachen) - dass müßte man wenn mit einem kleinen Urlaub verbinden ;-))

BTW: hab ich über Google gefunden:
http://www.erento.com/mieten/suchindex/Bootsanhaenger+mieten/

45 EUR / Tag für nen 2,6T Trailer - das wär doch das Richtige....


Gruss,
woody


----------



## floh72 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Woran erkenne ich denn ob ein Boot "Ostseetauglich" ist oder nicht?!?!?

Am Rumpf? An der Motorisierung?!?!? Länge mal Breite? 

Ich mein wenn hier schon einige von untauglichkeit des Bootes reden, dann erklärt auch wieso es so sein soll!?!?!

Gruß Flo

Was mit dem im Anhang?! Ist das z.B Ostseetauglich?!


----------



## Nordlicht (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Woody
Danke für den Link (hatte ich aber auch schon gefunden)
Der Rest von der Belehrung ist ja gut gemeint aber ich wohne mittlerweile 37 Jahre an der Ostsee und habe ursprünglich mal Fischer gelernt.
Das soll bedeuten das ich die Ostsee sicherlich nicht unterschätzen werde und mich mit Booten auch etwas auskenne.

@ Floh
Je tiefer der Schwerpunkt und die Aufbauten beim Boot ist je weniger kann es drifften und/oder kentern.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Floh,
das Teil, was du da zeigst, sieht mir nicht mal mehr Schrottplazttauglich aus. Sieh dich vor beim Bootskauf. Viele loben ihren alten Schrott in den Himmel - nur um ihn endlich los zu sein.
Die Klassifizierung ist zunächst einmal ein Hinweis, wo das Boot einsetzbar sein dürfte. Ohne
diese Klassifizierung darf man kein Boot mehr verkaufen - auch nicht als Privatmann. Theroretisch könnte es immer gutgehen - aber wenn dann was passiert, ist man dran. Sogar ein Eigenbau muß bei Verkauf Klassifziert werden.
Die Frage der Ostseetauglichkeit stellt sich nicht nur von der reinen Form her, sondern auch vom Anwendungsgebiet. Ein Boot, was zum Pilken und Naturköderangeln benutzt wird, sollte
ruhig genug liegen und nicht zu schnell driften. Daher ist die Rumpfform und die Breite für diese Boote ein wichtiges Kriterium. Es gibt nähmlich Rumpfformen, die neigen mächtig zum rollen oder legen sich auf die Seite, wenn man an die Reeling tritt.
Boote, die man zum schleppen einsetzt, sollten einen guten Geradeauslauf besitzen und sich gut in der Geschwindigkeit regeln lassen. Also etwas Kiel oder ein tieferes V ist sicher nicht schlecht.
Dann kann man noch viel über Gleiter und Verdränger nachdenken. Wobei mein eigenes Temperament eigentlich keinen Verdränger ertragen könnte. Ich möchte ja auch einmal etwas weiter raus, ohne gleich den ganzen Tag zu verfahren.
Unverzichtbar für mein Sicherheitsbedürfnis auf der Ostsee ist hoher Freibord und möglichst ein selbstlenzendes Deck. Es kann Dir schnell mal eine Welle reinlaufen und selbst zwei Lenzpumpen haben dann Probleme. Dann hängst du schön tief und es kommt die 2. oder 3. Welle..

Mir ist schon klar, dass viele ihren Ostseetraum unterhalb dieser Sicherheitsmarken verwirklichen, weil sie die Kohle entweder nicht haben oder einfach nicht ausgeben wollen.
Aber man muß sich einfach klarmachen, dass die Bootsangelei vom eigenen Boot einfach eine teure Geschichte ist. Jeder, den es einmal mit Seenot erwischt hat oder der da dicht dran gewesen ist, weiß das und wird es voll unterschreiben. Selbstgeschusterte schwimmende Untersätze mit abendteuerlichen Selbstaufbauten sind einfach nur lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

So, ich bin jetzt schlauer.

17 mal pro 2 mal contra (inc PN´s)

Ich hoffe das es nicht am Transport scheiter :vik:

Danke für eure Feedbacks :m

ach ja, ich habe mal hochgerechnet, ich müsste 13 Touren a 2 mann machen um das geld fast raus zu haben.


----------



## woody (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Woody
> Danke für den Link (hatte ich aber auch schon gefunden)
> Der Rest von der Belehrung ist ja gut gemeint aber ich wohne mittlerweile 37 Jahre an der Ostsee und habe ursprünglich mal Fischer gelernt.[...]



Es tut mir leid, dass meine Nachricht als "Belehrung" verstanden wurde. Wenn Du seit 37 Jahren Fischer bist brauchst Du doch auch so einen Thread insgesamt nicht.....?!? In dem Fall müsste ich Dich ja um Rat bitten wenn es um Boote geht....

Ach ja - wenn Du "nur" das Hafengeld reinfahren willst, impliziert dies bei mir Du willst Geld sparen. Mach wenigstens mal ne Vollkostenrechnung bevor Du Dir sowas ans Bein hängst.

Nur  nebenbei: 
Ich habe meine 30 Jahre alte RANA 22 in den letzten 2 Jahren Überarbeitet bzw. neu Aufgebaut - und die war noch richtig gut in Schuss beim Kauf (kaum Osmose...). 

Von daher kannst Du mir zumindest in dem Punkt glauben: Das Hafengeld wird der kleinste Posten auf Deiner Gesamtrechnung sein. Und dabei braucht mein Diesel nur 2ltr. die Stunde - und Dein Kahn?

Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Glück und immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel....

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## woody (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo floh



floh72 schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich denn ob ein Boot "Ostseetauglich" ist oder nicht?!?!?[...]



Du hast recht - es ist einfacher etwas schlecht zu reden als genaue Angaben über die Tauglichkeit eines Bootes zu machen.
Dolfin bereits einiges geschrieben was ich unterstreichen kann.

Zudem kann ich folgenden Link empfehlen:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/content/category/7/59/44/

Es ist denke ich im Vorfeld wichtiger darüber zu sprechen was man mit dem Boot will. Wer nur bei Windstille und Sonnenschein 500m raus will braucht sicherlich keinen Seenotrettungskreuzer :q

Nun - ich fahre zur Nord- und Ostsee sowie im Ärmelkanal (ganzjährig). Auf dem Meer ist jederzeit mit Wetterumschwüngen zu rechnen.... 

Pauschal würde ich sagen:
Ein Boot, welches eine mind. 2m mittlere Wellenhöhe von der Seite nicht _sicher_ und ohne viel Wasser überzunehmen ab kann, hat auf dem Meer nix zu suchen. (Ausnahme bzgl. Wasserübernahme -> ein Boot mit selbstlenzendes Deck mit entsprechenden grossen Abläufen oder Speigatts).

Diese Wellenhöhen sind bei 3-5 Bft aus der richtigen Richtung schneller erreicht als einem lieb ist.

Anders herum: -> Kategorie "C" (oder ein gleichwertiges Typen-Zertifikat - in Norwegen z.B. vom "norske veritas") ist das Mindeste was ein Boot haben sollte. 

Darüber hinaus sollten die Eigenschaften des Bootes zu den Bedürfnissen passen. Ein Angler der vor verankertem Boot oder driftend fischen möchte stellt natürlich andere Anforderungen als ein Wasserski-Läufer. 

Vieleicht machen wir einen anderen Thread auf - "welches Boot eignet sich als seetaugliches Anglerboot am besten" und sehen mal was dabei raus kommt ;-))

Gruss,
woody


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ach Woody,
ich glaub hier hat sich einfach jemand in ein Boot verguckt. Das läßt er sich nicht abschnacken. Eine 15:2 Abstimmung bringt auch wenig wirkliche Ergebnisse, wenn nur 3 oder 4 davon wirkliche Bootserfahrungen mitbringen.
Er will die Kiste - soll er doch. Er muß da schließlich mit leben.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Die Frage war doch nur ob ihr eher mir einem Leihboot / Angelkutter oder lieber Privat fahren würdet...nicht ob das Boor was taug oder nicht.


@ Woody 
nicht so lange Fischer aber seit 20 Jahren div. Boote und anderes gefahren.


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@Nordlicht
Ich bin auch dabei.
Da ich immer ein oder zwei kleine Angler mitnehme, wäre es somit eine 'Vollcharter' ;-)

Falls Du die Kosten für Dein jetziges Boot etwas verteilen willst, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Nordlicht (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ angelpaar
ich nutze das boot ja nicht nur zum angeln sonder ich habe ja auch noch ne frau und zwei kleine kinder die ich dann mal über die ostsee schippere.

@ raubangler
der fall ist notiert #h


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



floh72 schrieb:


> ...
> Was mit dem im Anhang?! Ist das z.B Ostseetauglich?!


 
Das sieht nach einem Stahlboot aus und ist selbst halbverrostet stabiler als alle Joghurtbecher dieser Schlaumeier hier zusammengenommen.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.al-yachtdesign.de/ideal.htm#Baumaterial:

Von der Form her würde ich es mehr Richtung Elbe schubsen.


----------



## vazzquezz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



angelpaar schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.balt-yacht.com.pl/640site-en.html
> (mit 100 Ps Motor)
> ...



Moin moin!

Schaut doch mal hier: 

http://www.bootsvermietung-marquardt.de/7.html

Da könnt Ihr Euch die 630er mal mieten, und selbst ´n Urteil bilden!

Wir hatten das Boot im April mal mit sechs Mann, und dafür war es zu klein! Mit vier Erwachsenen wäre es zum Angeln bis 4Bft. top gewesen - leider hatten wir an dem Tag zunehmend 6-7! Somit war sitzen auf´m Bug pass´e #t!

Für zwei Erwachsene mit gelegentlichem Übernachten (wenn man auf Komfort verzichten kann), ein schönes Boot!

V.


----------



## detlefb (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Da könnt Ihr Euch die 630er mal mieten, und selbst ´n Urteil bilden!
> .



Bei soviel geballter Kompetenz und Rumdröhnen ala Raubangler, ist das sicherlich ein sehr guter Vorschlag.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Raubangler,
hat dir jemand in die Stiefel gep....?
Möchte mal wissen, vorher Du Deine ganze Coolness hier nimmst? In einem Thread benutzt du 27x den Begriff "Vereinsmeier" für tausende von Anglern, die hier die Gewässer pflegen und dafür sorgen, dass in den paar "Gratisgerinnen" die Du offensichtlich bevorzugst, überhaupt noch Fische sind. Aber du fängst ja "für lau"! Sehr sozial...

Dann lacht sich doch die halbe Welt kaputt, wenn Du hier 3 Tonnen Schrott als taugliche für Freizeitfischer hinstellst. Wir können ja mal nen kleinen Tauglichkeitswettbewerb machen:
3 Tage slippen an drei verschiedenen Orten an einem Wochenende. Es lebt doch nun nicht jeder direkt am Hafen, dass er sich so einen Eimer ins Wasser setzen kann. Dazu kommt, das ein fester Hafen im Jahr mindestens 50% weniger Angelmöglichkeit bedeutet.

Nimm mal ein bischen Wind aus der Hose. Irgendwo sind doch eine ernsthafte Unterhaltung und ein paar kritische Gedanken für eine Entscheidungsfindung wichtiger, als dieses Getute!


----------



## detlefb (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Dolfin,
man da hat aber einer Dampf auf'n Kessel 
Nur wird das diesen Exxxkopp nicht davon abhalten hier weiterhin so'n geistigen Dxxxpfiff zu verfassen.


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...
> Dann lacht sich doch die halbe Welt kaputt, wenn Du hier 3 Tonnen Schrott als taugliche für Freizeitfischer hinstellst.
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Truttafriend (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Der Ton ist ja nicht mehr so klasse hier.

Ruhig atmen und bitte weniger poltern. Ist doch auch schon spät


----------



## floh72 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Also das Boot auf dem Bild ist ein Holzboot mit GFK Überzug.

Und das wollte hier auch keiner Kaufen und dann fahren, sondern diente nur als Anhaltspunkt zum Thema "welche Bootsart für die Ostsee".
So ein Boot könnte ich mir ins Wasser setzen, da ich 10km vom Hafne entfernt wohne.

Sollte sich hier die allgemeine Stimmung nicht legen, werde ich nur noch als Leser in diesem Board tätig sein. Gibt ja mittlerweile keinen Thread mehr ohne Pöbelei.


----------



## Pete (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

ruhig floh, ruhig...mit solch einer haltung schadest du doch nur dir selbst und den vielen vernünftigen hier... und die, die hier bewusst unruhe reinbringen wollen, lachen sich ins fäustchen...


----------



## floh72 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ist schon richtig, nur ärgert es mich das man im Moment keinen Thread mehr lesen kann, ohne das sich ein oder zwei nasen daran ergötzen den Rest zu verärgern und zu reizen.

Vielleicht mal ne idee für nen Forum auf www.ich-reiz-euch-alle.de


----------



## Pete (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

ich war am anfang des jahres auch noch auf dem dampfer, mir für die ostsee unbedingt ein größeres boot zulegen zu wollen (gott sei dank hats mir meine frau gut ausgeredet...kinder brauchen die väterliche zeit, zu weit weg von der ostsee, nur unkosten)...hab meinen plan um weitere 10 jahre vertagt...deshalb hab ich mich natürlich auch ein wenig mit der materie beschäftigt...leider findest du im bootshandel nicht all zu häufig wirklich geeignete größere angel-boote... viele sind hinten völlig verbaut, bei vielen taugt der rumpf nicht, die größeren wellen zu schlucken, viele olle pötte (vom rumpf her vielleicht gut geeignet) sind oft tuckerdiesel und (selbst)mordslangsam ...


----------



## Laksos (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Um auch noch mal zur Ausgangsaussage des threaderstellers zurückzukommen:
Um die Hafengebühren zu sparen extra irgendwelche Angler regelmäßig aus dem AB oder sonstwoher mitzunehmen, geht schon gefährlich nahe in eine gewerbliche Richtung ....
Niemand sollte aber was dran auszusetzen haben, wenn man ab und zu mal mit Freunden zum Angeln rausfährt und sich dabei die Spritkosten und Hafengebühr teilt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ist doch alles o.k.
Ich mach die Seite davor garnicht mehr auf. Die Ausgangsfrage hier war doch nach dem Boot, was Nordlicht kaufen wollte. Mir ist das Thema einfach zu interessant und wichtig, um da so drüber hinweg zu gehen. Alles bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt lief doch unter der Prämisse "Diskussion". Jeder hat eigentlich ein ursprüngliches Interesse, Meinungen kennenzulernen um seine eigenen fehlenden Erfahrungen zu ergänzen. Ich geh als davon aus, dass Nordlicht und später auch Floh72 Meinungen wollten und ihr (sein) Bedürfnis nicht die kostenlose Werbung von Mitfahrern war.
Mit Floh hatte ich sogar einen PN Wechsel und es gab keine Probleme - nur Gedankenaustausch. Ich hatte auch ihm einiges mitgeteilt, was vielleicht für Interesse sorgte.
Wenn dann in eine Diskussion eingegriffen wird, ohne das jemand auch nur das geringste Argument vorbringen kann und nur auf " die anderen " losgeht, muß er auch mal Kritik einstecken.
Und um das Thema nochmals zu ergänzen - zumindest die Frage nach den geeigneten Kleinbooten für die Ostsee: Man muß sich doch nur die Häfen ansehen, in denen die Boote der Angler liegen. Der Markt gibt doch klare Hinweise, wo der gesuchte beste Kompromiß liegt. Ob man dann das Fabrikat X oder Y wählt, ist Sache des eigenen Geschmacks, der
individuellen Bedürfnisse - und der zur Verfügung stehenden Barschaft.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin Leute, auch ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr hier in einem andren Ton und zum Thema weiter schreiben würdet. Denn hier geht es doch einzig und alleine um Nordlichts anliegen. Sonst nichts.
Andere Fragen wären bestimmt besser in einem anderen Trööt aufgehoben damit niemand durcheinander kommt.


----------



## Nordlicht (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ ALL   
Der Drops ist gelutscht !
Ich habe LKW und Trailer für 180,- bekommen.
Wenn das Boot bis Oktober nicht geklaut wird hole ich es ab und ist im nächsten Jahr bis Ende März im Wasser.


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ ALL
> Der Drops ist gelutscht !
> Ich habe LKW und Trailer für 180,- bekommen.
> Wenn das Boot bis Oktober nicht geklaut wird hole ich es ab und ist im nächsten Jahr bis Ende März im Wasser.




Na also !!!

*Nicht lang Schnacken Kopf in Nacken.*.....Proscht.#h#h


----------



## Stokker (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

[quote=
Wenn das Boot bis Oktober nicht geklaut wird hole ich es ab .

Also  Diebe, gebt euch Mühe . Es darf gearbeitet werden...:q
Viel Spass beim Probesitzen im Winter, Andy.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

uh im winter auf der ostsee... viel spaß wünsch ich da!


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ ALL
> Der Drops ist gelutscht !
> Ich habe LKW und Trailer für 180,- bekommen.
> Wenn das Boot bis Oktober nicht geklaut wird hole ich es ab und ist im nächsten Jahr bis Ende März im Wasser.





Tja Andy - denn gratuliere ich und wünsch jetzt schon mal "Viel Spaß" und "immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel " :m

Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal zusammen raus #6


----------



## Nordlicht (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Gaud Dauk
Danke, aber wie gesagt erstmal auf der insel haben und dann sehn wir weiter |wavey:


----------



## aal-matti (11. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

#h Hi Andy#h

auf diesem Weg wünsche ich dir alles gute für dein neues Boot und immer eine Handbreite Wasser unterm Kiel.
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr auf die Insel komme , schaue ich es mir gerne mal an.
Kommt es dort hin, wo Zwergi liegt?

Gruß
von
aal- matti
aus
Hamburg - Langenhorn​


----------



## woody (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Rauangler,

Nachdem ich den Thread nochmals gelesen habe, möchte ich abschließend sachlich auf Deine Bemerkung antworten. Auch wenn es primär mit der Ausgangsfrage hier nichts mehr zu tun hat denke ich klärt das ein wenig auf....



raubangler schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem Stahlboot aus und ist selbst halbverrostet stabiler als alle Joghurtbecher dieser Schlaumeier hier zusammengenommen.[...]



Der Begriff der Stabilität im Bootsbau ist nicht abhängig vom Material. Der Begriff "Stabilität" steht sinngemäß für die "Aufrichtgeschwindigkeit in die Urspungslage"...und diese ist abhängig vom Schwerpunkt und der Rumpfform. 
Der Schwerpunkt des Bootes ist jedoch von u.a. stark von seiner Lage/Kränkung im Wasser abhängig - vor allem dann, wenn das Boot zusätzlich Wasser über genommen hat. Hierbei spielt die Rumpfform eine besondere Bedeutung - da  Wasser in der Bilge numal bei einem flachen Knickspannt schneller den Schwerpunkt nach außen und höher (d.h. gefährlich) verlagert, als ein Rundspannt mit tiefer Bilge und ausgeprägtem, tiefen Kiel. 
"Sicherheit" und "seegängigkeit" eines Bootes kommt nicht zuletzt primär aus einer einer ausgewogenen Stabilität (kein Überschwingen, erträgliche Fliehkräfte beim Aufrichten, Kränkungs-Dämpfung etc. etc,.).

Ein Boot ist daher immer ein Kompromiss bei dem jeder selbst definieren muss, was ihm wichtig ist. Das Boot von nordlicht hat nun mal (nach den Bildern zu urteilen) nicht unbedingt die besten Voraussetzungen - und hier solltes es erlaubt und ERWÜNSCHT sein. wenn Boardmitglieder mit Erfahrung diese auch schreiben.

Schade finde ich es, wenn sachliche Äußerungen und eigene Erfahrungen als "Schlaumeierei" abgestempelt werden - das "motiviert mich nur bedingt"....

Viele Grüße,
Woody


----------



## Nordlicht (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Matti
Wenn es dort liegen könnte wo zwergi liegt müsste ich ja nichts zahlen.
Ich denke ich werde mir einen Platz in Burgstaakens Yachthafen nehmen weil es für mich dort am besten ist.
Am Südstrand hat man immer die Touris vor der Nase wenn man zum Boot will :q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@Nordlicht : Congratulation .... und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.

Äääähhh .... dann müssen wir wohl bald ein "FastnochKleinboottreffen" abhalten ?

Uli


----------



## Stokker (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Uli
Wenn du es bis zum 18.11 aushälst ,dann kenne ich zwei die dabei sind...:vik:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Stokker schrieb:


> Hallo Uli
> Wenn du es bis zum 18.11 aushälst ,dann kenne ich zwei die dabei sind...:vik:



OK, bis dahin hab ich wohl mein Boot wieder im Wasser.


Uli


----------



## Stokker (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Bingo, ich freue mich schon in deiner Heckwelle mitzureisen. Da bekommen meine 4,5 PS glatt nochmal 1 PS. Und da mein Boot leichter als Zwergi ist , sause ich dann sogar Nordlicht davon...


----------



## Nordlicht (12. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

bis dahin wird zwergi wohl schon verkauft sein.
ich mache wohl nächste woche die anzeige für die zeitung fertig, hole ihn dann aus dem wasser um ihn noch etwas hübsch zu machen...den rest kenn ihr.
ich denke meine saison ist mitte oktober gelaufen.
ich tröste mich dann bis märz mit mefo angeln....|uhoh:


----------



## Stokker (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



			
				Nordlicht;   ich denke meine saison ist mitte oktober gelaufen.
ich tröste mich dann bis märz mit mefo angeln....|uhoh:[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, Mefos, der schönste Trost für Fehmaraner den es gibt.:gWie ich dich kenne, drücken die untersten dann die obersten aus dem Wasser wenn du angelst.
> Ich bin schon froh das mich mein Sohn nicht erwischt wenn ich in seinem Aquarium angel...


----------



## raubangler (13. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



woody schrieb:


> ....
> Der Begriff der Stabilität im Bootsbau ist nicht abhängig vom Material. Der Begriff "Stabilität" steht sinngemäß für die "Aufrichtgeschwindigkeit in die Urspungslage"...und diese ist abhängig vom Schwerpunkt und der Rumpfform.
> ....



Der Begriff "Stabilität" steht aber auch sinngemäß für die "Kentergeschwindigkeit in die Tiefenlage", nachdem das Boot einen Container bzw. Felsen getroffen oder wichtige Bauteile (Ruder, Kiel etc.) aufgrund des falschen Bootsbaumaterials verloren hat.
Und das ich diese Definition von "Stabilität" meinte, war doch eigentlich offensichtlich....

Ansonsten finde ich Deine Anmerkungen durchaus interessant.
Und es wird sich bestimmt auch noch ein Thread finden, wo diese auch inhaltlich hineinpassen und dann auch entsprechend gewürdigt werden können.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Am 13.10. um 7.00 Uhr steht der Kran in Hamburg um das Boot für Fehmarn zu verladen|jump:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Am 13.10. um 7.00 Uhr steht der Kran in Hamburg um das Boot für Fehmarn zu verladen|jump:



Und um 17.00 Uhr fängst du an zu restaurieren und nach drei mal Tag und Nacht durcharbeiten macht es am Montag  "platsch".... wetten das ???  :q#h


Uli


----------



## HD4ever (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> uh im winter auf der ostsee... viel spaß wünsch ich da!



gerade im Winter ! |supergri
beste zeit (für mich) eigendlich so Oktober - April/Mai #6


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Ulrich Horst
na, ja so ein kleiner kurzer Probelauf könnt ja nicht schaden


----------



## Stokker (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Ulrich Horst
> na, ja so ein kleiner kurzer Probelauf könnt ja nicht schaden


 
Alles andere könnte sonst keiner verstehen....:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin Andi,
Was erzählst du eigentlich immer von Hamburg?
So wie ich das Foto in deinem Eingangspost sehe liegt das Boot irgend wo in Norge!!! Soll ich dir helfen das Boot zu holen? 
Im übrigen würde ich dann auch gerne mal mit dir Butt`s ärgern fahren.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Jörg
Das Bild auf Seite eins ist aus dem Netz und nicht mein Boot, ich hatte da aber noch kein Bild von meinem auf dem Rechner.

Das Bild auf Seite drei ist von dem Boot das ich bekommen...da sieht es auch weniger nach Norge aus 

Das mit den Butt´s werden wir dann im nächsten Jahr mal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## floh72 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Was musst Du denn alles restaurieren?!?!?!

Wenn du GFK mäßig was brauchst, mach meldung, ich arbeite da in so einer gewissen Firma!!


----------



## Nordlicht (14. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Floh
Danke für das Angebot.
Restaurieren muss ich nichts, das Boot ist heil.
Umbauen und einbauen muss ich einige Sachen, ich brauche Filetiertisch, Rutenhalter, Fischfinder usw. usw....
Dann noch Persenning schrubben, Antifouling malen....


----------



## floh72 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hmm wir haben auch Hempel^^


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

GESCHAFFT :vik:
Musste nur die Persenning und den Mast abbauen damit ich beim Transport die vier Meter nicht überschreite
Jetzt noch über Winter schrubben und malen |laola:
Die Welt ist schön |smlove2:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Klasse, sieht gut aus das Teil. #6


----------



## Stokker (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> GESCHAFFT :vik:
> Musste nur die Persenning und den Mast abbauen damit ich beim Transport die vier Meter nicht überschreite
> Jetzt noch über Winter Schrubben und Malen |laola:
> Die Welt ist schön |smlove2:



Da freut sich einer zu recht. Viel Spass damit, und immer reichlich Wasser und Fisch unterm Kiel wünschen dir Waldi und Stokker #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin Nordlicht!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Boot und immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## Schütti (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ja mein Lieber, da hast du ja richtig zugeschlagen.

Um Zwergi tut´s mir ja schon ein bisschen leid  aber igendwie muss ein Boot schon so aussehen |bigeyes#6.

Ich finde mein´s zwar immer noch gemütlicher  aber wer hoch hinaus will |supergri muss erst einmal investieren.

Viel Erfolg damit

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Ostseekreuzer !!! #6


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

:k DANKE

@ Stokker
Wir können uns im November aufs Boots setzen, die Heizung anmachen und so tun als ob :q

@ Schütti
Dr. Hase wollte Zwergi schon kaufen...aber ohne Schein siehts halt schlecht aus #d
Ach ja, dein Boot iss sicherlich auch sicherer...man kann ja nicht umfallen weil man(n) so eingekeilt ist :vik:


----------



## Stokker (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> :k DANKE
> 
> @ Stokker
> Wir können uns im November aufs Boots setzen, die Heizung anmachen und so tun als ob :q
> ...



So tun als ob....das ist gut. Das werde ich meiner Frau heute abend auch mal vorschlagen...
----------------------------------------------------------
Der Schütti ist zwar in seinem Schlauch echt eingekeilt, aber er fuchtelt trotzdem noch gewaltig mit der Rute in der Hand rum. Und fängt dabei sogar was..


----------



## Schütti (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@Stokker

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören #6. Irgendwie warst du ja ein paar Monate im Untergrund verschwunden und keiner wusste was mir dir los ist.

Bin übrigens wieder Mai/Juni 2008 auf der Insel und werd´ mir mal Nordlicht´s Diesel (tucker, tucker....) ansehen.

@Nordlicht

Ich hoffe bis ich nächstes Jahr komme hast du Heizung und ein Bärenfell |supergri an Board. Tabeldance wäre auch nicht schlecht. Du siehst also, für 35 € wollen die Leute schon ein bisschen mehr als nur Fische fangen #6.


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Schütti 
Heizung...ist an Bord.
Tabeldance...mache ich für dich  :m


----------



## Hornburg (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht!
Ich bin vom 21.07.08 bis 30.07.08 in Grömitz. Ich war bisher nur auf Kuttern. Deine Idee finde ich toll. Was ist denn daraus geworden?
Ich hätte Interesse auf Dorsch etc. zu gehen. Evtl. würde ich meinen Sohnemann (7, Freischwimmer) mitnehmen wollen, wenn das geht (schwimmweste muss etwas kleiner sein).
Es muss auch nicht unbedingt eine 8 Stunden-Tour sein.
Zur Info:
Ich, 35 Jahre, nur noch Gelegenheitsangler. Bei mir hat die Jagd das Angeln etwas zurückgedrängt, ich weiß aber worum es geht (>10 Kuttertouren). ;-)

Gruß
Hornburg


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Wie es dann halt so ist, es rufen viele Leute ich will...und dann kommt kurz vorher immer was dazwischen |kopfkrat
Aber egal, einige Touren habe ich gemacht und auch Fischmäßig geht es derzeit aufwärts.
Eine Ohnmachtsichere Feststoffweste für deinen "grossen" habe ich denn mein "grosser" wird jetzt auch 7 Jahre alt, das müsste passen.
Für den Rest schicke ich dir mal ne PN.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

#hHallo! 

Zunächst, tolle Idee mit den Angeltouren, habe selbst ein Boot dieser Größe und habe auch schon mal über diese Sache nachgedacht. Jetzt aber mal Träume und Ideen beiseite.

Fakt ist, vergiss es steuer- und versicherungstechnisch, spätestens an diesem Punkt geht die Rechnung den Liegeplatz wieder reinzuholen nicht mehr auf.#q
Weiterer Punkt, fangen die ambitionierten Gäste nicht nach ihren Vorstellungen, gibt´s genöle und jede Ausfahrt und das eigene Hobby Angeln und Bootfahren wird Dir auf Dauer vergrault.#q

Besser ist es diese Oase der Ruhe für sich und im besten Fall
mit einem Gleichgesinnten zu nutzen#6, alles andere ist kein Genuß und Leistungsdruck(Fangerwartungen der Gäste, ist beim Guiding so!). Hiervon haben wir doch beruflich wohl genug. Mein freundschaftlicher Rat genieße Dein Hobby deiner Gesundheit und deines Spasses daran willen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Walleyehunter69
Also die Fänge in diesem Jahr waren (bisher) mit Abstand die schlechtesten der letzten Jahre...aber genölt hat noch keiner.
Evtl. hatte ich das Glück das sich die Leute bewusst waren das es keine Massenfänge mehr gibt und die Erholung bzw. der Spass zählt.


----------



## Bertl (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ich denke, dass jeder der bei einer Torur mitfährt selbst wissen muss das man zum Angeln fährt und nicht in eine Fischauktionshalle.

Natürlich hat man immer den Erfolg vor Augen und hofft auf einen guten Tag, aber das ist es ja was das Angeln so spannend macht - - -  denn irgendwann hat jeder mal wieder eine Sternstunde von der er an Fischlosen Tagen zehren kann.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. September 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin Nordlicht. 
Da hast Du Dir ja wirklich was feines zugelegt.#6 Ich würde zu gerne mal mit Dir raus fahren, wird bestimmt lustig. Und wenn wir dann auch noch was fangen :q Und da ich nie allein nach Fehmarn fahr, bring ich bestimmt noch jemanden mit. Ich laß mir mal von Matti Deine Nummer geben oder Du schickst sie mir per PN. Finde ich mehr als geil,das Du Angler mit nimmst. Sobald der Raubfisch Schonzeit hat, sind wir eh fast jedes WE auf der Insel. Wenn wir uns Boote mieten, zahlen wir auch gute Kohle. Dann beteilige ich mich lieber an den Kosten bei Dir.:m


----------



## Nordlicht (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Coasthunter
Ich bin halt durch und durch ein guter, netter, liebevoller, mitfühlender......|rotwerden Mensch der einfach zu gut für diese Welt ist :m (alle die schon mit mir gefahren sind: Klappe halte !! )

Ich schicke dir gleich mal ne PN.


----------



## tetis (29. September 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Nordlicht,
die Idee ist doch gut.
Bin am Wo.Ende ( 3.10-4.10)in Burg.
Falls eine kleine Tour machbar ist, würde ich mich freuen.
Das mit der PN habe ich noch nicht raus.Bin neu hier.
tetis@web.de


----------



## Nordlicht (30. September 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin moin tetis
Das sieht leider schlecht aus, da habe ich bereits zwei Leute mit...wenn das Wetter überhaupt mitspielt :g

Da musst du wohl auf ein Leihboot von Sanner oder Neumann ausweichen... #h


----------



## elb-angler (30. September 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

moin nordlicht,kennst du dich am trollegrund aus?


----------



## Nordlicht (30. September 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ elb-angler
Nein, das ist nicht mein Gebiet, da frag mal besser den Mod Meeresangler Schwerin, der donnert dort in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ all 
Ich bin noch bis zum ersten richtigen Frost im Wasser und nicht wie meinen PN´s geschrieben niur bis Mitte Oktober !!!


----------



## pitus02 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin moin,
ich hatte leider keine Zeit mir alles durchzulesen #d
Auf Andor und mich kannst auf jeden Fall zählen


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich hatte leider keine Zeit mir alles durchzulesen #d
> Auf Andor und mich kannst auf jeden Fall zählen


 

So issses..............
Wann wollen wir los?:vik:


----------



## petipet (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Andy,

du mußt doch Erfolg haben. Was gibt es besseres, als durch einen erfahren Skipper und Sportfischer Gewässer und Fanggründe zu erkunden.
Ich selbst habe eine 4.50 GFK Schüssel mit 40er AB und kleinen Suzuki 2.5PS für den Notfall. Liegeplatz Seekamp/GB. Bei (sehr) günstigen Bedingungen steuere ich schon mal Staberhuk an.
Würde gerne mal Gast sein, auf deinem Boot, in der Saison 2009 nach Ostern.

Gruß Peter,

P.S. Bin von Ostern bis Mitte Oktober immer an der Küste.


----------



## Nordlicht (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Peter
Problem bei der Sache war im letzten Jahr nur ständig der Wind #q
Dadurch das wir keine richtigen Herbststürme mehr haben verschiebt sich der Wind jetzt auch mehr Richtung Sommer :g

Du findest mich ja hier wenn du mich suchst #h


----------



## leuchtboje (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin,
bin grad auf den Trööd aufmerksam gewurden...
machst du noch deine Touren? ist das noch aktuell?
ab wann fährst du dieses Jahr?
vll. wäre auch ne pn sinnvoll:vik:


----------



## Willy Canis (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hi, ich wäre auch interressiert, tolle Idee. Wo findet man dich denn auf der Insel ???
Gruß Willy #h


----------



## leuchtboje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

so klein, wie Fehmarn ist, wird es kein wirkliches Problem, ihn zu finden|supergri|supergri|supergri
okay, im Ernst: er hatte ja geschrieben, dass er in Burg in den Yachthafen will... denke mal, da wird er seien...da hast auch genug Parkplätze... mit etwas längerem Fußmarsch, vom großen P zum Yachthafen...


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Willy und Boje

Fahrt im dunkeln auf die Insel...da wo das Nordlicht funzelt bin ich 



@ all
Ich fahre noch wenn sich mind. zwei Mitfahrer finden lassen !
Einzelne Leute können sich gerne per PN melden, ich versuche dann Termine mit anderen Leuten zu koppeln so das wir Ende mit mir dann drei Leute sind.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Ich falle erstmal aus....ich will das hier nicht alles wieder posten, deshalb linke ich einfach mal weiter :r:r

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?p=1227472#227472


----------



## loki73 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

schade um das boot und den ärger den du wegen so ein paar schwachmaten hast.
ich hoffe das es sich alles schnell regelt, das du wieder rausfahren kannst.

es ist auch schade für mich, da ich endlich deiner einladung vor 3 jahren, folgen wollte.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hi Andy,
ich hab eben mit entsetzen deine Zeilen gelesen. 
Was für ne Schaixxxe. Ich hoffe sehr für dich das die Leute erwischt werden und du nich all zu viel Stress und Kosten hast. 
Ganzdolldaumendrück. :m


----------



## ollidi (6. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Andy,
was für eine Sauerei. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass sie die Burschen erwischen und das der Schaden zumindest so halbwegs im Rahmen bleibt und die Versicherung das übernimmt.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Drück dir auch die Daumen das wenigstens der finazielle Schaden ersetzt wird #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

|bigeyesOh nein @ Andy!

So ne Kagge.
Was gibt es doch einmal für beknackte Vandalen auf der Welt!|gr:

Tut mir echt leid um deinen Kahn, der Schaden sieht wirklich heftig aus.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die Assos geschnappt werden und du den Schaden ersetzt bekommst!


----------



## Mai (7. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Andy,

es tut mir echt leid um Dein schönes Boot, und Du hast nun ne Menge Ärger und Arbeit am Hals. So ne Sch.....

Ich hoffe, es klappt mit der Versicherung und alles kommt wieder in Ordnung.

Mit den besten Wünschen
Norbert


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin Moin 
Hy Andi
Das dein Hobby schon vor beginn abgewürgt wurde tut mir leid.
Es ist eicht zu K....zen da hat mann ein Boot,oder wohnwagen, Geschäft u.s.w
mann müht sich ab und dann kommen solche Typen und zerstören ein die Vorfreude auf den Sommer.
Boot aufgebrochen nichts gefunden -Angezündet
Wohnwagen aufgebrochen nichts gefunden -Vollgesch...en und an den Wänden Verschmiert
Laden eingebrochen nichts gefunden-zerstört.
Leider werden solche Typen wie Rohe Eier behandelt vor gericht " das darf mann aber nicht" und wir bleiben mit den kosten hängen.
2 und 3 habe ich selber erlebt
Tut mir leid für dich
MINIBUBI


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Da bin ich sprachlos...

#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

Es tut mir so leid Andy....


----------



## FalkenFisch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

was ´ne Schei.e #d!!!

Sowas macht mich echt wütend. Hat denen niemand Respekt vor fremdem Eigentum beigebracht |evil:?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Du das wieder hinkriegst . . . warst doch fest eingeplant für dieses Jahr.

Alles Gute!!


----------



## Ossipeter (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle faire Schadensregulierung und hoffe, dass die Täter gefasst und verurteilt werden.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Danke für`s Mitleid...kann ich gut gebrauchen.
Vor 4 Wochen ist mein Opa mit 90 Jahren gestorben (war gut so, er hatte selber auch keine Lust mehr) da hab ich 5 Min am Grab geheult.....beim Boot waren es schon mehr wie 15 Min :r

Sachverständige war da, 15.000,- Schaden erste grobe Schätzung


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

hi Nordlicht, *******, was dir passiert ist.
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück mit der Versicherung


----------



## HD4ever (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich falle erstmal aus....ich will das hier nicht alles wieder posten, deshalb linke ich einfach mal weiter :r:r




man - sone Schweinerei #q
im Bauhaus gibts kleine Alarmanlagen für 30 EUR die dann per Fernbedienung von außen ausgelöst wird.
Der Bewegungsmelder schlägt dann sicher an wenn jemand da rein will .... 
hilft zwar nun auch nicht mehr :-(


----------



## Christian0815 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Tach Andy,sooooooo ein Mist#d
Manche Menschen verdienen echt mal einen tritt im A.....h!!
Sowas ist echt zum GÖBELN!!!!

Grütz Chris


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hey Andy,

schöner Mist und eine Riesensauerei. Das Problem ist, selbst wenn Sie die Täter fassen - und ich vermute die Chance ist gering - bringt es Dir Dein Boot vorerst nicht wieder. Viel schlimmer ist, dass Du den Geruch - an Hand der Bilder geschätzt - nicht wieder raus bekommen wirst. Laut der ersten Einschätzung des Gutachters wird das ganze wohl als Totalschaden (bei 15 K€ Schaden) enden (oder?), d.h. schon mal den Bootsmarkt sondieren und auf eine schnelle Abwicklung bei der Versicherung hoffen...Dann ist die Saison gerettet :vik:. 
Da wir in 2008 das gemeinsame fischen ja terminlich nicht hinbekommen haben, zähle ich eigentlich auf 2009- im zweifelsfalle im Leihboot |supergri...

Viel Erfolg (und wenig Kampf und Krampf) bei der Schadensregulierung!

Gruß Lars


----------



## Spliff (10. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hallo Andy hoffe das sie diese Arsch.... erwischen und das alles klappt mit der Versicherung und du die schüssel wieder flott bekommst wäre echt schade 
denn deine Idee Immer mal ein paar Angler mitzunehmen ist ne echt klasse idee 

den Privatboot geht vor jedem kutter ,

Bin jeden April mit ein paar freunden auf Fehmarn  mit eigenem Boot und und fangen jedesmal zu dritt mehr dorsch als ein kompletter Kutter :q:q man ist viel flexibeler und kann auch mal ins flache Wasser fahren oder Platte stippen wenn die Dorsche net wollen 
aber die knapp 850 km von Speyer nach fehmarn mit Boot boot+Auto = 12m und 2,50 m breit  (hintendran sind schon schlimm:vdeswegen sind 35 euronen auf Privatboot bestens angelegt und wer selbst eins hat weiß auch was der ganze scheiß kostet |uhoh: und wird über die paar kröten nicht weinen 

Also top idee ein paar Angler mit auf s Boot zu nehmen sollten halt net die letzten Assis sein

 PS : Kopf net hängen lassen Andy und die Kiste wieder flott machen und wenn du diese Arschgeigen erwischt irgendwo umgehend Kiel holen 


mfg Bernhard


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

kommt drauf an wie du dich in der ostsee auskennst wegen den interressanten fangplätzen kanten usw. wenn du erfahren in dem gebiet bist nimm das boot wenn du allerdings keine ahnung vom kleinbootfahren nähe fehmarn heiligenhafen hast fahr mit der ms einigkeit oder so raus mach ich jetzt am dienstag auch also petri


----------



## Trollpapa (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Auch ich wünsche dir alles Glück für die Abwicklung des Vorfalls.
Ich fahre nächsten Monat mit meinem Boot nach Großenbrode und erkunde die Ostsee auf eigene Faust.
Ich fahre ein Hille Coaster 560 CCR und werde mit einem Freund die dortigen Flossenträger ärgern.
Ich fahre mit Wohnmobil und Boot nach Norwegen und fische dort.
Die Ostsee kenne ich hauptsächlich von Mehrtagesfahrten auf der MS-Seho mit Mirco Stengel.
Gruß und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel#6
Trollpapa


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hier mal der Stand der Dinge..: http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=69481&page=4


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Oh man Andy, was ist das denn für ein Film? Da bin ich aber geplättet das es solche Deppen und Vollpfosten gibt. Jetzt ist auf jeden Fall guter Rad teuer. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht was man da machen sollte. Evtl die Lösung von Hedrik aus dem BF in Erwägung ziehen. Ich drück dir jeden falls ganz doll die Daumen das es ohne großen Finanziellen folgen die Sache geregelt wird.


----------



## Stokker (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Andy, mein Tipp:
Nimm die 15 000 und such dir ein anderes Boot. Das ist besser als nichts und kostet weniger Arbeit.

Natürlich ist die ganze Geschichte  Mist, aber zieh halt das Positive daraus.Es sollte wohl so nicht sein.
Ich würde es jedenfalls so machen.Da hast du wieder alle Optionen offen.


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Hier mal wieder was aktuelles, die Zeichen stehen auf  |krach:

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=69481&page=4


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

für 15K bekommst du doch ne schöne Texas 530 und dann sogar mit 100 PS 4-Tackt Motor :m


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ HD
Ich habe schon telefoniert...für 0,25 Cent pro Kilometer bringen sie mir das Teil 
Aber erstmal die 15 haben und das alte vom Hof....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> für 15K bekommst du doch ne schöne Texas 530 und dann sogar mit 100 PS 4-Tackt Motor :m


Dazu müßte Andy die 15 K€ erst einmal haben und nicht mit der Versicherung |krach:!

@ Andy: Guten Rechtsanwalt und Vollgas gegen die VS! Das ist leider bei solchen Summen (meistens) die einzige Sprache die die Jungs in Ihren Glaspalästen verstehen... Ich habe da auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!

Gruß Lars


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ HD
> Ich habe schon telefoniert...für 0,25 Cent pro Kilometer bringen sie mir das Teil
> Aber erstmal die 15 haben und das alte vom Hof....



wenn das nich son oller 2-T Motor wäre ....
oder wenigstens einer mit Autolube ... |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

@ Lars
Bin heute erst um 18 Uhr nach Hause gekommen, leider zu spät für ein Gespräch mit der Versicherung :r
Werde es Montag noch mal versuchen "einfach" zu regeln...sonnst muss ich wohl stunk machen


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Heute verkauft (Bild 1), bin jetzt ohne Boot weil das Boot was ich dann in dieser Woche kaufen wollte (Bild 2) an jemanden anders verkauft wurde :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Schade drum Andy, aber jetzt haste wenigstens Ca$h für ne neue Karre. 
Der Markt ist doch im Moment gut gefüllt und die Nachfrage- übersichtlich 

Wenn ich über was schickes stolper meld ich mich.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Bin mal gespann ob das 2. Boot von einem Boardi gekauft wurde |supergri

@ Torsk
Das muss ich nur noch meiner frau klar machen...die sagt sie hätte Geld für´n neues Auto |muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Na dann schlagt doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe 




Quelle: http://static.rp-online.de


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

:q
Datt isses #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Fishzilla kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor???? Das steht doch schon länger irgendwo zum verkauf,oder? Bin ja auch immer am gucken nach einem schicken - und günstigen - (Angel-)Boot. Aber teilweise rufen die ja Preise auf... Dann lieber ein paar mal im Jahr ein Leihboot...

Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fishzilla kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor???? Das steht doch schon länger irgendwo zum verkauf,oder? Bin ja auch immer am gucken nach einem schicken - und günstigen - (Angel-)Boot. Aber teilweise rufen die ja Preise auf... Dann lieber ein paar mal im Jahr ein Leihboot...
> Gruß Lars




Ja, war bei Ebay und so ziemlich in jeder Online-Bootsbörse seit div. Zeit.
Am Anfang für 13.000,- jetzt für 9.900,-
Der Motor hatte aber schon 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Schütti (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Warum kauft deine Frau nicht das Auto welches auf dem Bild1 dein altes Boot im Schlepptau hat....:vik:|supergri

Schütti


----------



## Doc.Shorty (1. Juni 2009)

*I need a Angelkutter*

Ein lustiges Hallo in die Anglerrunde,
eigentlich bin ich völlig falsch hier, weiß aber nicht wirklich wo ich suchen soll. #c

Mein Problem ist folgendes :
Ich benötige für einen Tag ein *Begleitboot* über den Ärmelkanal von Frankreich in Richtung England. Ungefähr Dover-Calais oder andersrum (evtl. nicht direkt in der Fahrrinne der Fähre) |supergri

Dieses Boot sollte Platz für bis zu 10 Personen bieten.
Bei mir hat Niemand einen Schein/Erfahrung um solch ein Teil zu steuern, also das ganze mit Skipper.

Nun dacht ich mir, das ich hier bei Euch Anglern fündig werden könnte.
Kann mir irgendwer von Euch sagen, wo/wie ich an solch ein Boot komme ? 

Evtl. Adressen nennen ?

Würde mich über jede noch so geringe Information freuen ...


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Moin und willkommen on Bord :m

http://www.boote-forum.de/index.php

Dort wirst du paar mehr Freizeitkapitäne finden, hier sind meist nur Angler die keine Zeit für sowas haben |supergri


----------



## Doc.Shorty (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lieber Privatboot oder Angelkutter nutzen ?*

Danke, werd ich machen ...


----------

